# F/V Shallagrimur



## BosunsMate (May 9, 2011)

I am trying to find a picture of the Iceland vessel Shallagrimur. This vessel picked up the survivors of the AMC Andania when she was sunk in June 1940.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

BosunsMate said:


> I am trying to find a picture of the Iceland vessel Shallagrimur. This vessel picked up the survivors of the AMC Andania when she was sunk in June 1940.


 Do you mean this one "SKALLAGRIMUR" >


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is another photo of the ship >


----------



## BosunsMate (May 9, 2011)

cueball44 said:


> Here is another photo of the ship >


Very many thanks for the photograph. The Skallagrimur picked up 353 men off the Andania - quite an achievement on such a small vessel.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

BosunsMate said:


> Very many thanks for the photograph. The Skallagrimur picked up 353 men off the Andania - quite an achievement on such a small vessel.


Yes it was quite an achievement. Trawlers were/are sturdy vessels and the weight of fish they could carry (deep sea ships) would be heavier than 353 men. (Thumb)


----------

